# Swiss Gigandet Vintage Triple Date Chronograph Watch Help



## amazingstuffllc (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello watch enthusiasts! I'm stumped. I got this vintage Gigandet triple date chrono watch the other night and trying to find some information on it. I've seen a few just like it except the others all have "Wakmann" marked on the to which this one does not. I have not found any like this without "Wakmann". Is this a different version? From what I know Wakmann was the US distributor of Gigandet but I could be wrong. The inside is marked "Charles Gigandet" also has the 730 with a letter "R". By the way, it works great!

Any information that could be shared about this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I can't help, but that is lovely!!

There was a Gigandet thread the other day, and I was quick to poo-poo the recent models as they appear to trade on the Breitling/Wakmann link when in fact the only tie is that Wakmann used to sell them.

This one is a really attractive watch, I hope someone can shed a bit of light.


----------

